# St Barts Part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Rachel - just noticed your sig - MANY< MANY<MANY< 

 with your scan - hope all will be well.

It's the day after my b/l, so you will be in my thoughts.

SUE

Ronnie - not maderia please it's so boring, especially after those lovely Belgian Buns, I think Heather must have dropped them off and gone again.  Rain arrived here 3.45.  So hope it dries for tomorrow - I've got so much for DH to do.  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue

But I like madeira  

Don't know what the weather is tomorrow..hang on..according to the uk.weather.com, it's going to be bright & sunny 24'c tomorrow. Lucky DH!!!

Telly man's just been. He said there's nothing wrong with our telly & the buzz is normal. Told DH he'll have to live with it, cos I (and 96/100 people apparently) can't hear it!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - OK calm down, you can have maderia   - I'm having a apricot yoghurt - used to have a dairy allergy, but am discovering that I can get away with it now and again - yummy.


Oh no, hope the telly man wasn't expensive just to be told it's normal, and annoying for you that you stayed in especially to hear that.  I had a man yesterday to quote for moving our TV aerial as it's in the way of extension plans.  £80 +VAT.  Extra £30+ if I want a new aerial as well and that was the cheapest aerial.  

I've heard it is to be bright and sunny allday tomorrow too, let's hope so.  Lucky DH indeed!!!!!!!!

Today is National Date Day.

What's your w/e plan - can't be washing?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue

Good!  

Nah, thankfully it's still under guarantee so the manufacturer paid for it! It's OK, I've been watching the 1st series of Nip/Tuck anyway.

I remember having to pay £60 to have an aerial fitted 6 years ago. I guess it's danger money!

National Date Day?  Do you mean the fruit or snogging other people??

Tonight, going to in-laws for a game of cards (yes we are old wombles at heart!). Tomorow I have a singing lesson & then dh, me & teacher who is also a friend are all going out drinking (well, they will be anyway!). Hopefully no more washing (although I can always find things to wash, I just hate ironing them!) Apart from gardening/greenhouse making, are you up to anything?

BTW if anyone is interested, there is a one day Next sale tomorrow, shops open at 7am.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

National Date Day - as in finding a life long partner or just snogging someone i guess.
I'll mention it to DH tonight, see how he treats me  

Dinner tonight is lemon sole.

I don't think we have anything planned other than gardening/greenhouse - I know yawn, yawn.

I want to see Pride & Prejudice - maybe that can be the date?

Ironing is great, best house job I have to do.  When DH used to do it he only did straight things.  So he would say I've done the ironing but left the awkward bits.  So basically he done the duvet and pillowcases.  Shirts and dresses are a big no.

Enjoy your cards - win lots.  Sing well.

Watched How Clean is Your House (videoed last night) - the lady was a full time mum with a 3 yr and 18m old and the house was a tip.  They all had to sleep in one room, because you couldn't get into the other bedrooms.  There was a baby beaker that was black with mould. Nappy bags just lay on the floor.  She said she didn't have time because she was so busy playing with and looking after the kids.  Dh was always working.  I'm not houseproud but surely there will be time to do some stuff ?


Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Wey hey! I'll tell DH too!! 

Thanks for the offer but think I'll pass..not a fish fan.  I've got Spanish Chicken in the pot if you fancy a bit of that as well??

I want to see Pride & Prejudice too... Apparently Keira Knightely was very good in it. Shame no Colin Firth though..pwor!

I'm glad I didn't see HCIYH - I would have puked! Surely she could have tidied up a bit when the kids are napping?? Nappy bags on the floor is just plain lazy. Does it really take long to put that in a bin? Wonder the kids aren't ill. I'm not houseproud either..I like the phrase lived in. 

DH's gone to water the vegs in the greenhouse so I'd better put the rice on.  Enjoy your sole (and your date!)


Ronnie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sue

Thank you very much for your good wishes   

Good luck with your tx   

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Boy, you guys talk up a storm during the day whilst Im at work - I can hardly keep up.

Barts finally called me back yesterday to say they still dont know what to do with me. They are going to review my case on Monday to see whether I should see a Dr again before starting a new cycle so I might not get that done in time to begin this month as Monday will already be CD7...  

How are you all today? I did an art class in Lewes today with my mum which was good fun if not very productive. Normally I come home with something I think is okay but this time it's just a big old mess. 

Ronnie - Oooh, I fancy seeing P&P too but might wait and just buy it on DVD. I have the BBC one on DVD and I always watch it when Im poorly. Its nearly 6 hours in total though so it will be interesting to see how they fit it into 2 and a bit hours instead.

Sue - Im sure we will cope! I cant imgaine letting my house get that dirty - I mean take the kids out for a couple hours and let a cleaner in even!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

Lucky me got taken to see P&P last night with a big meal afterwards.

So what did I think.  Well Mr Darcy did a good try (and some people were prob smittern), but he wasn't the Mr Darcy.

Mrs Bennett I didn't think was quite as dramatic as the other Mrs Bennett.

KK was very good but I kept imagining her still in Love Actually - so that kept throwing me.

It ended very suddenly - I was expecting a wedding.

And they done a different 2 hours out of the 6 I think.

Could do without this rain today - hope you have a good Sun and the rain doesn't spoil yours.

Kyla, sorry we do waffle too much - it's a shame you can't join us we do have fun.  But it was Ronnie's fault the other day she took a day off to keep me company, because usually I'm home alone  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello there

Sue - you'll have to do without me next week as I'm back at work   

How's the greenhouse? You had very good weather yesterday! The sun's finally come out but I think it'll be a short visit. I got totally drenched friday pm bringing in the washing & think I'm on the verge of a cold. I hate winter!!!!

So would you recommend PP? 

We went for a couple of drinks with a friend, then dh & I went for a chinese meal in a little restaurant on Preston Street.  It was a very enjoyable evening.

Kyla - Do you have to go & see Bart's tomorrow or do they review your case amongst themselves? I thought you normally start on CD21?

Have a good day, everyone.

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - LOL, I know - the joys of a 40 hour week. Oh well.   I was thinking about seeing P&P today as Im on my own (DH is seeing his parents) but I cant work up the energy to go out!

Ronnie - No Im not going up, they will look over my file and call me (hopefully) to let me know what they want me to do. I would normally be starting on CD20 (21 for most, I just have shorter cycles) but not until they figure out if they want me to see a Dr or not.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

Did you manage to see P&P this evening? If so, what did you think of it?

Hope the docs give you the OK to start this month! 

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I would rec. P&P - although as Kyla seems to be an avid fan/DVD owner and watches 6 hours she might not be so impressed.

Kyla - fingers crossed the Docs make the right decision for you tomorrow, shame it is behind closed doors without your input, but hopefully they will consider your thought and needs in their decision.

Enjoy Monday  

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Blimey, its quiet on here today!!!!!

How is everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.

Well off to Barts Wednesday, quite looking forward to it as it feels like I'm finally doing something.

My weekend was ok although over way too quick, didn't do much though.  Tonight I'm off to buy 2 cages for my cockatiels as they just don't seem to get on too well so we've now decided to split them up, I'm guessing the cages are gonna cost a small fortune!!!

Anyways better get on with some work.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - They didnt call me yet so Im guessing it will be tomorrow. Who knows?  
LOL, I have sooooo many DVD's. Im a sucker for rom-coms and period dramas whilst DH loves action and adventure (so typical I know).

Ronnie - Nope, DH came home earlier than I though so after watching Hitch, we curled up with dinner and watched Afterlife on ITV. Did you see it?

Paula - Hope it goes well on Wednesday, is this your info session?

We went to the soliciitors today to sign our contracts so we should hopefully exchange within the next week or two and move two weeks after that! Yay


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

What fantastic news about the contract - I bet you're relieved & excited at the same time?

Good luck with tomorrow. I'm not really into period dramas although this one caught my eye.  Must see it soon.  I prefer romantic/comedies, although anything with Matt Damon in I'll generally watch as well (or drool anyway!)  What's Afterlife? We caught up with Super Nanny last night - this week is about a clingy toddler (3) who's still in nappies!!!

Paula - Good luck for Wednesday too. 

Sue - How are you today? Hope your head is OK.

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

It was on ITV on Saturday but I had it on SKY+. Its a drama about a medium who sees dead people. She is being interviewed by a sceptic phschology lecturer for a book when she sees his dead son in the room. Slightly spooky so far, seems to be good though.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

That sounds good - I like things like that!

Wonder if it's repeated on ITV2/3 etc?


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello IVFer's

Thought I should show my face after making a fuss about joining you in the first place.  

Hope everyone is keeping well and positive.  Still sniffing, 1 week to go, well if everything goes well that is.

Not really a lot to say just wanted to say hi, I'm having a lazy day I'm still in bed but I'm getting up now.  Honest.

  to everyone

Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon everyone - how are you all.

I went to acu last night and he was really pleased on my progress so moved on to sorting out my blood probs and stagnation.  Had to call him this morning as felt bad with my head, he says that is a good sign   , because it means things are moving - I guess that is one way of looking at it.  Tried not to take anything all morning but have had to give in now.

Ronnie - I asked him if I was damp and he said no not really, just a little, main prob is cold which is due to blood and stagnation.  Apparently a sign of being damp is your tongue is swollen, thick.  Mine is small and thin.

Am also finding the sniffing hardwork - it is irritating my nose and causing me to sneeze.  It''s fine most of the day but for about 1/2 hr after doing it - not nice.  Guess I wouldn't make it as a cokehead.  Just another one of those things we do  

Ronnie, can't believe it a 3 yr old still in nappies, talk about making a rod for your own back.  I go mad when I have to keep Bill & Buff in and the litter tray needs emptying again!!!!  There must have been a parent issue?  either they didn't have the  nonce to know how to move onto next stage or mother was reluctant to let go of her baby.

Paula - good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed you come home with a goody bag - enjoy the day  
Are your birds impressed with their new cages, I bet you fainted at the price, I know they are expensive.

Kyla - congrats for signing the contracts, lets just hope everyone else is doing the same too.  Don't sit quietly assuming everyone is getting on with it, do shout and rant at everyone if you feel the need to push them on.  Sometimes you do have to push these Sols.

Hope you got a phone call today with good news that you can press on.  Sad to say the thought has gone through my mind, is the reason for the mtg and decision to be made because the Docs want to review how many girls they have surging at once and can they cope with another coming on board, and of course their are finances.  Bearing in mind it took them 10 days to come back to me with the ok on my daily med.

Cal - are you up yet? good to hear from you - what are you sniffing and how often?

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm up now Sue, and I've rushed round doing the washing and house work so DH will think I've been busy all day, bless him.

How's your head?  Is it the sniffing that causes them?  I'm on Synarel so 2 sniffs every 12 hours, last time it was Supracur which was every 8 hours and that was on my mind all the time but this one I keep forgeting.  Which are you on?  I see supracur didn't work for you before.

Kyla are you waiting to see if you can start treatment?  Or have I got the wrong end of the stick.

Paula is it the information session for you tomorrow or have I got that wrong?

And for a hat trick of wrongness is Ronnie still sniffing?

If I've got any of any of the above info or names wrong I'm sorry and I will try to keep up in future.

Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Cal

So are you a stay at homer too?

Head is not too bad to avoid taking painkillers acu suggested I try coffee for the caffeine kick - I'm usually a water only girl.  So have been trying that most of the day, but had to give in and resort to painkillers.  Today is Day 1, so I hope it improves soon otherwise my painkiller count is not going to look good at the end of the week.

It was a lovely sunny afternoon here and warm, quite a bit still to do in the garden so I went out to potter, but it was difficult without bending over because then I felt worse.  What I need is a little one to do the bending down for me  

You are the same as me - Synarel 2 sniffs every 12 hours, so at the mo. we seem to be parallel.  I find it helps if I set the cooker alarm clock in the morning for the time I take it as soon as I get up.  Have started to forget the last couple of nights, thankfully I check my mail before bed and I see a msg which reminds me to go back and do it.  Cats love that because they can't shut in the back of the house for the night and tempt them to bed they get supper, so me going back means extra supper.

In the past I've always taken supracur injections (but on the short protocol), and it was only once it didn't work for me, apparently for 1% of women on a cycle that happens either that or it could have been a dodgy batch - because they have to live in the fridge and at the time it was a heatwave so if they had been left outside in the heat between van and delivery say.

I know everyone else can speak for themselves, but you look up to speed with us.  Yes Kyla is waiting for a call, Paula is off tomorrow (yippeee), and Ronnie is still sniffing and was waiting for me to catch her up, but maybe she is waiting for you too  .

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Well you guessed it - no call! I rang them at 4.30 and was told they had postponed the case-meeting until today as some of the consultants were away yesterday so I should hear tomorrow - which is CD10 and therefore probably too late to get on with it this month.

Cal - Im waiting to start my NHS go. Ive done one full IVF and one FET cycle - both private at Barts - and am now allowed an NHS go - as soon as they get their arses in gear.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

You're right, my tongue sometimes feel too big for my mouth - I just thought I was dehydrated! Has your head gone now?

I would offer to do the bending for you but unfortunately I'm now back at work..haven't even got an appointment at Bart's this week to break the week up with!!!

I think we're probably about the same time on tx  & if I get my AF this week, I will have yet another baseline next Tuesday.  They did say that I'll have to inject if they're still not happy with my lining. At this rate, your children will all be at university & I'll still be d/r!!!!

I don't like synarel either as I can feel the drugs stinging all the way down my nose & continues to do so for about 20 minutes after taking them.  I also appear to have had a sense of humour bypass & be in a permanent foul & picky mood - I don't like this person!

Kyla - How frustrating for you. Did they say when they'll be calling you back? I guess you can collect your drugs anytime once a decision has been made & you'll be up & away again. Fingers crossed! 

By the way, I made DH tape the next episode of Afterlife for me on our Sky+ box - they are such a godsend (Sky+, not DH!!)

Paula - Hope the info session goes well tomorrow. Make sure you see the nurse on your own afterwards to check on the prescription as they may have changed it & not told you - I wouldn't have found out about the increase dosage of the d/r drug nor having to take aspirin otherwise!! Also decide now what you want to do with your embryos as they don't give you a lot of time to think about it whilst you're filling in 100's of forms.

Hi Cal - Don't worry about getting things wrong - we've been chatting for ages now & we get confused too - at least you have an excuse!! I started on suprecur at the end of August & had to have it every 8 hours - it was a nightmare..I expect it was the same for you..having to sniff at the most unlikely of places.  It didn't matter what you were doing at the time, you had to sniff there & then!! The worst thing about this for me was having to be up at 7am even at weekends & not being able to sleep until 11pm! Even after enduring this mild form of torture, suprecur didn't work for me as my lining was still too thic & I started growing a folly so they gave me some pills to induce my AF & changed the drugs so Synarel. How are you finding it? Are you due for a baseline the same day as Sue?

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi All

Paula - How was your info session?

Sue - Looks like AF is about to arrive. Will ring Barts tomorrow for an appointment. We may see other next Tuesday??

Kyla - Any news yet from Bart's?

Hi to everyone else

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all - it has been quiet on here, must be me not waffling  

Things here seem to deteriorate, head is still not good, AF had ended but is now here today gone tomorrow sort.  And the hot flushes have started - at times my head burns.  I am usually cold so I notice it.  DH does too because I go red.

Paula & Kyla - any news yet from Barts?

Cal - how are things with you?

Ronnie - good news that AF is on its way, That's the only time I want to say that.  I love your optimism with me not only have you given me twins they are now at Uni - do you know my DH already to know they will get that far?

It sounds as though we have the same stinging feeling mine lasts awhile too.  Asked DH about my mood and he thinks I am fine.


I am really sure you won't be here at Christmas it's all going to happen really soon and a few weeks time you will want to try and stand still with the rushing.

Was pleased with myself yesterday I managed to mix up some cement and point the slabs in my greenhouse, ready for the next stage.  That was it for the day then.  Today looks lovely so am hoping I can sit out there and finish my winter pots before crashing out again.  I really admire you all for working.

Have a good day

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Good afternoon everyone,

Hope everyone is well?

Sue I think I caught your headache, my head was throbbing all day at work and it started right after I sniffed so I think I know what to blame.  No other side effects so far, what about you?  Hopefully your heads cleared now.  
I wish I was a stay at homer but I'm the next best think I work 30 hours a week over 3 days, so I do two 12 hour days and one 6 hour shift which means I'm off for 4 days a week.  Which is why there are days I don't pop on here well unless I'm full of energy when I get home, which doesn't happen very often.

You seem to keep yourself busy Sue with all that gardening.  I take it you enjoy the fresh air?

Ronnie I'm  pleased to see you could be finally be coming to end of your sniffing marathon but will you know what do do with yourself?  My baseline scan is next Tuesday same as Sue and hopefully same as you now.  How nice of you to wait for us.

 

Cally


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon girlies,

Just a quickie from me as I’m soooo busy.

Had my info session at Barts yesterday, all seemed to go ok, had a quick chat with the nurse about a few bits and pieces after, picked up my goody bag, how exciting.  I start sniffing next Thursday and I’ve got to do it for nearly 3 weeks, not impressed with that as I’ve only ever done it for 2 and that was long enough.  I’m using Menopur again this time which is good as I wasn’t keen on using gonal f.  So now its just waiting until next week.

Will try and catch up properly later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - I had to sniff for three weeks too (at least I knew I was properly down-regged!). It's no biggie once you've gotten started I think.

Still no confirmation from the clinic. I rang this afternoon and complained. A nice lady on reception personally took my file to a Dr Reem who is going to call me tomorrow (we'll see).


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sue - I'm sorry to hear about your head. When are you next going to acu? Maybe he can sort you out? 

AF is arriving but is taking the scenic route so will probably get here at the weekend when I'm singing!

Cal - I've worked out that if you stick the sniffer right up your nose, then it doesn't sting too much. I don't seem to be getting headaches/hot flushes (I'm so cold at the moment!!)..am I doing it right

Kyla - You poor thing. How frustrating for you. I really hope they'll give you an answer very soon. At least then you can start planning ahead, whether it's another tx or with your house move.

Paula - What sniff are you using?  I've been sniffing since end of August but like Kyla said, at least you know you'll be properly down-regged. Originally my 1st baseline was 2 weeks after sniffing & I ended up going back twice for scans!

I went to acu this evening & he worked specifically on my kidneys, liver & spleen. He also opened up one of my channels to do with my uterus last week which made me become a monster overnight!!! He's calmed that down (hopefully). He mentioned that my AF will be heavier than normal this month, so hopefully the lining will be thin enough to start stimming next week.  I'd better ring Bart's tomorrow for an appointment!

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ronnie - I'm using syranel (know i've spelt it wrong but hope you know what one I mean).

I was a bit disappointed that if you have a BFN you can wait over 6 weeks for a follow up appointment, don't know about you but if it fails I'm one of these that needs answers asap!!!!!

Anyways not long before the weekend starts yippee.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon

Feeling good today (so far), had a good day yesterday too until 6 ish (but then I had pushed myself to try and finish everything in the garden).  Did mean DH had to bodge a dinner together, so won't do that to often  

Ronnie _ I am sure you are sniffing right, what could you do wrong?  I've noticed it doesn't sting so much if you don't push it up to far, I thought it was stinging because it was too far up.  As for side effects the hot flushes have only happened a couple of times and started this week.  The headaches could be me - I wouldn't worry yourself about not having any - I've never had anything when I was injecting yet all the girls around me did.

Kyla - Can't believe Barts that is way out of order, they shouldn't have made the promise to you last week that you could start again if they can't follow it up.  Don't they know youv'e got a life to live and want to get on  , as Ronnie says it would be good to know so you can plan your moving details. Lets hope that nice lady found a nice Dr Reem.  Hopefully you have news today.

Paula - congrats that you have a date to start, I know it's hard but it is only a week away - I am sniffing for 3 weeks too.  See this gap as time to start getting yourself together and ready, doing anything mad that you need to do, so when next week arrives you feel caaalmmmmmmmm!

Cal - how are you doing, you do have a good job, still do the hours but makes it seem that you get more time off then working.  Although I remember 12 hr shifts - not nice when you are doing them.

Today I have been busy with architects discussing the extension plans - now finalised and off to Council for Reg approval - at the mo all I seem to do is pay Council and Architect fees, a lot of money for what seems like not a lot.

Hope you all enjoy the w/e - Oct tomorrow so lets hope we can most the sun as much as poss - partly cos DH is moaning the roof isn't down enough.  I told him he should have brought it earlier in the yr and then he would have moaned at the extra price they probably would have put on it cos of the weather.  Oh and if there are leaves on the roof when you drop the roof - they all fall into the boot - How dare they ?

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

First, we exchanged on our house today! We are set to move on 14th October!!! Im so excited.

The second thing is I finally got a call back and they have managed to schedule me in this month after all so Im going to London tomorrow morning to collect my meds and will down-reg from CD20 (9th October).

Im so happy today!!!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

 

That's excellent news on both -  at least you can be conscience free with packing and moving etc.

enjoy your w/e 
Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

That's great news Kyla!  Congratulations and hope it all goes well - everything going in right direction after a long wait, so enjoy the calm before it all kicks off!!!

Ronnie, Sue and Cal - Hope your scans go well on Tues, good to hear how you're getting on, though hope headaches etc aren't too much of a nightmare. 

Paula - just a few days to go, hope you're doing some nice things before it all starts

Hope everyone else is well.

I've got just over a week to wait now for a follow up.  Acu has been great, though my left kidney is giving me gip today - has been aching on and off after tx, and had a few glasses of wine last night and not much wAter, so don't think that's helped.  Drinking plenty now and hoping it clears up today.  Work is still a nightmare, wishing i could just hand in my notice, but think that could  be a silly move, if i end up getting pregnant and no maternity pay!!!

Anyway, off to work now, have good weekends and will check up to see how u all get on next week.

Heatherxxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say hello, hope everyone's well?  I'm at work all day Monday so if I don't get chance tomorrow(Monday), I hope things go well on Tuesday Sue.  Ready for some injections? 

Am I right in thinking Ronnie is going Tuesday as well?  If so good luck hope things are as there should be at last.

  

Cally

Loving the monkey!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

I hope you all had a good w/e.  Mine was   suffering with a migraine - I wouldn't say the worst but close.  Feel very fragile today, hope I can recover more for the train and tackling the crowds tomorrow.  That was the advantage of being local.  Had to leave DH doing all my greenhouse/garden jobs.  He gave up and got his laptop out and worked, worked.  

Cal - good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope you move to injections - when tx really starts.

Ronnie - Has AF arrived? or now Cal has joined us and teaming with me are you now being so kind and waiting for Paula and Kyla?

Heather - it was great to hear from you, good luck with your appt, hopefully they will have something pos for you to look forward to - it's next week?

Kyla - did you get drugs ok? - at least the timing fits in nicely with your move.

Fran & Leanne - how are you both doing - where are you at?

That's all from me, taking it easy today and have acu tonight - got big hopes for it.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Sorry you had a migraine this weekend - I get a couple a year and they suck big-time so {{{HUGS}}} for you.
Yep, got the meds okay (5 boxes of Gonal-F this time rather than the 3 I got last time so maybe they are increasing me slightly? Wont know until I get the schedule - hopefully tomorrow. Didnt realise until i got home that they hadnt packed me any needles or syringes! Luckly have some left over but only if I dont have to stim for more than 3 weeks!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Sorry to hear about your bad head. Hope the acu performed a miracle for you tonight.

Kyla - Congrats on the news. At least you can finally start planning!  Did you have gonal-f last time as well?  I'm going to Bart's tomorrow so if you want me to pick up your jabs, let me/them know. I can drop them off for you.

Sue & Cal - I'm off for my 3rd baseline tomorrow at 1pm, so I prob won't see either of you girls tomorrow. Good luck to you both! If I fail again I'll be with Paula & Kyla..will let you know tomorrow night!!! DH said he thinks it'll be good news as I've had all the side-effects of synarel this time (ie awful to live with!!) whereas supracur didn't touch me & I didn't suffer from fx at all (apart from the tiredness) - god, hope he's right!!

By the way, great monkey dance, Cal!!!

Heather - Great to hear that your follow up is next week - bet you can't wait!

Hi & sorry if I've missed anyone else!!

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Ronnie - unfortunately I cant access the net at work so I'd have no way of letting you know. Im hoping they are only giving me a 2-week down-reg this time (to start with anyway!) and that way I will have enough. Should find out tomorrow night if they post is here when I get home.
Good luck tomorrow! Hope you are all nicely down-regged this time and ready to go.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello just a quickie to say hope you are getting on OK today Sue and Ronnie

Good news Kyla on getting the drugs, hope the protocol arrives soon 

Thanks for messages and see you soon,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for msg Heather.

Well forget fire alarms going off - panics & disasters.  I think I beat the lot of you.

Went for scan - met Doc for a brief chat (he seemed nice and friendly), had the scan - sonographer called out all results and Doc confirmed he had got all he wanted.  So she left, I sat down with Doc and he said there is a prob then put his head in his hands.  Oh my god I think, DH asks whats wrong, Doc says I don't feel well.  I'm thinking ok so you have a bad head or a bug.  DH says do you need something.  Doc says yes I've got chest pains.  Next thing is we are told to wait in reception and crash team are called, emergency oxygen cylinder etc.  They then found another Doc (a very nice lady - who DH later joked couldn't be on the team because she seemed to normal and friendly) who gave us scan results.

Anyway, my lining was excellent 2.1.  But the cyst on R ovary has regrown (been there before) but I also have 3 cysts on L ovary.  When the sizes were read out they sounded very much like follie sizes.  So I have had to have a blood test to see what stage hormone levels are at and to gauge what sort of cysts they are.

I am expecting a phone call today/tomorrow to tell me where I go next.  Current option is stay sniffing and rescan next week other option will be to move to injecting with scan next Weds.

Am in total limbo at mo.  If it was just the R ovary I could cope because I know that tx will still work just dependent on L.  But to have both - I don't know.

As for Doc, I asked at Recept and was told he has been admitted for treatment.

How was yours Cal & Ronnie?

Ronnie - Before we left this am I asked my DH about my mood and he said I was fine so I said I was worried because yours wasn't good - he said maybe that's just Ronnie and your DH needed an excuse to tell you.

I'll post when I hear more.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Barts just phoned - there is a prob with blood analyser - can't give me results today.  So carry on sniffing and they will call me tomorrow.

What a day  

Sue

P.S.  All of this may explain head prob.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - Thanks for your good wishes.

Hi Sue - Good god! What a nightmare!!! Was the original doctor a foreign oldish man? Do you think he was having a heart attack?? 

Congrats on your lining. How did you manage to get it that thin in such a short space of time?? Good luck with your phone call tomorrow. Hope you can start stimming & not having to go & sniff for another week. 

Well our appointment was at 1pm. We arrived about 10 minutes early & checked ourselves in. When the receptionist looked on the list, she asked for my surname & dob as that wasn't written down. Anyway, the room was full so we sat at the very back & waited for our turn.  A near empty room & an hour later I asked the young receptionist when it'll be our turn to be seen & whether there was a delay. She said 'Not as far as I know.' Looked like they have forgotten about us & went to lunch!!!! Eventually another receptionist (the cheery one who knows what she's doing!) phoned a couple of people from different departments & got us seen within 10 minutes! My endo lining was 2.8 (compared to 5.8 & 5.7 from other times) & both ovaries had no cyst/follies & are accessible so sounds good news until the consultant said that because I've been scanned 3 times now, it's customary to have a blood test to check my hormone level as there's a slight chance that it may still be high although that's not very likely.  So off we went to have my blood taken - the woman took 3 goes before she found a vein! Still waiting for my result. Thanks, Sue for the warning about the blood analyser - at least I won't be sitting by the phone all afternoon!

The consultant also said that if my hormone level is still high, then they'll postpone my tx for another month because if I d/r for too long it could muck up my AF.

Cal - how did your's go?

By the way Sue, can you please let your DH know that my DH doesn't need an excuse to tell me the truth as he's a bloke & he has no tact!!!!!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ronnie - Yes it did seem as though he was a poss heart attack or similar.  They must have thought so too as they called crash team.  Surprisingly he wasn't old at all - he seemed quite young - well under 40 I should think.

I don't know how I got the lining so thin - just lucky me I guess - it has never been my prob.

The nurse "Sasha" who done injecting procedure took my blood - don't know what she did, but boy the needle hurt going in and she couldn't draw blood - her words were "very strange", but it felt she had pushed the needle through the vein.  So she tried other arm which also hurt, especially when she pulled it out, it almost felt like barbed wire on the way out.  DH said later that he seemed as though she pushed needles too far in - he's an expert cos he gives blood.

Can't believe they forgot you like that.  Every time we go, tell recept we are there, I get the feeling of have they really noted it?, because they don't seem to acknowledge it or tick you on a list so you just sit wondering.

Congrats on getting your lining reduced it must have been the other drug that was wrong for you.  So you don't know whether you are injecting either?  Fingers crossed they are just worrying you about nothing on hormone levels.  Especially if lining and ovaries are ok.

I think we will both have a sleepless night tonight waiting for results. 

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I didn't take in the name of the nurse who took my blood - I was just relieved to be seen at last!! She did make a pig's ear of my arms too & once I thought she'd nearly finished when she hadn't even got a drop out of me!! I told her that I'm a blood donor & don't usually have a problem. In fact I automatically started to squeeze my hand to pump the blood out & she told me off for moving!!! In the end, I asked for a badge for being so brave!!! 

That's the last time we sit in the back of the room. From now on I'm sitting by the reception area! I thought it was a bit strange when we checked in that they didn't have my surname..if they didn't hear it on the phone why didn't they ask?? I reckon they must have pulled all their files out early this am & didn't slot mine in with the rest.

Did you see the female doctor with the long dark hair?

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I think she had dark hair - might be brownish.  She was all in black with a white stripe trim.

What's on the menu tonight?  We had lunch at Carluccio's so hoping I don't have to do much.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Can't remember the clothes but she was the grouchy one! I asked her to show me how to put the needle in the syringe. She looked at me as if I was a pleb, then took one out & asked how I thought it should be done. I nearly said 'If I knew I wouldn't be asking you!'

You had time for lunch as well?? You lucky thing! We brought ours & ate them at 3pm when we came out! 

I'm cooking spaghetti carbonara now so speak later.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

No this doc was lovely and friendly.  DH joked that she was def an import (dragged in because of emergency) and that she would soon be gone, because she was so friendly, total support and understanding of my situ re: heads.

Not spag cabonara again!  Have afters here I've made dble choc sponge pud and custard.

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I've been keeping an eye on you all and keeping up with your progress.  I was a bit concerned at one point with all the talk of cakes, etc that Sue and Ronnie were sniffing from completely different bottles 

Sue/Ronnie - Sounds like you both had eventful days today.  Must've been quite scary when the dr got taken ill.  Hope he's ok.  Good luck both of you with the blood test results and hope that you can start with the jabs.

Cal - hope your appt went well today to.

Paula - good luck for the sniffing - when do you start? Sorry if you already have.

Heather - good to see your getting on well with Andrew.  I've got to say when you get your BFP stick with him as he turned off my nausea switch and I've been ok.  Starting to come back a little bit so appt next week.  Good luck with your follow up appt. 

Kyla - congrats on the house exchanging and being able to start again. 

I saw Dr Reem I think her name was all the way through.  She was lovely.

As for me, 10 weeks today - every day that goes by feels like a small triumph.  Had a touch of spotting around 8 weeks,scariest thing - that rollercoaster doesn't stop and if anything just gets worse.  I've got my 12 week nuchal scan in two weeks time.  Looking forward to getting that out of the way and then I can relax and we can start to shout it from the rooftops.  

Sue you asked me for my tips.  I really don't have any and I think a lot of it is maybe down to luck.  I really went into it with the attitude that it was a practice run so maybe that helped as I didn't feel any pressure.  Also it being funded for us so that was probably a big weight off.  I swear by the acupuncture - the guy I saw had 5 ladies going through IVF at the same time (didn't tell me until after) and 4 of us got BFPs so theres got to be something good in that.  I really can't confess to eating the right things or anything like that, I did give up alcohol and don't smoke and I made a special effort to chill out more.  

Here's hoping there's a lot more BFPs in the coming weeks.

x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - OMG! I think I know the Dr you mean, poor thing - hope he is okay. Good news on your lining though. Well done. I hope the b/w comes back okay and you can start stimming tomorrow.

Ronnie - Yay for your lining too! 

No sign of my schedule yet but Brighton's post is notoriously slow. Might call them tomorrow and get them to fax it to work.

Busy busy bee at the moment packing and stuff so might not be around so much for a couple of weeks.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

The consultant was lovely & ever so apologetic because we've been kept waiting. Think she's not from that dept because as you said she was very very nice! However, the 2nd doc we saw is from the unit cos she was so sour face & she was the one who had a go at me the other week in front of everyone in the waiting room over the drugs change!

Did your doc suggest anything about your head?

Carbonara is very quick & easy & I'm tired!!! Yes please to the choccie sponge..hope you've saved me some!!!

Hi Leanne - Glad things are going well. How are you feeling generally? Still tired? Not long until your scan. Let us know how you get on.  Fingers crossed for you!

Hi Kyla - Saw last week's episode of Afterlife. I thought it was mainly good although I wondered why they didn't do forensics on the killer's car. DH thought the ending was poor as he expected the killer to confess! I'd watch it again though.

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,
OMG!!! Sue wot a bizarre thing to happen - hope Dr is Ok - u must have wondered what on earth was going on - and so young, they must all be getting too much stress up there - and from both yours and Ronnie's stories I am glad I go through Norwich, they are generally always on time and friendly, although a bit slow with paperwork.  Hope you both get good news tomorrow, thinking of you, every minute must be going slowly.

Kyla - Hope schedule arrives OK, I remember mine came after I started taking the drugs (!) so hope u get yours before.  Fingers crossed for your move xxxx

Leanne - Great to hear your news, and hope ur feeling OK.  Work is extremely stressful at moment and am feeling a bhit fed up because all the good Andrew is doing, feel that work is going against that, but trying to manage best I can - it is now having instant good effects which is brill, truly amazing!!

Take care all, will try to look up tomorrow to see how you're doing, going out to see a piece of dance tomorrow night, so will catch up on Thurs - hope sniffs starts well Paula

Cal - Hope you're doing ok,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Slightly annoyed as I have just sat here typed a lovely little reply and the ******* computer has just lost it so I'm having to start again and it takes me forever. 

Having read your days events I feel slightly bad.  Firstly we arrived 5 mins late due to a faulty track and we were called straight away, the Doctor stayed upright throughout our scan and he was very nice.  Whoever was taken ill I hope their OK.  
My lining was 3.3mm or something close so we were aloud to start injection's.  I had the first one tonight.  There were a couple of things mentioned one was my right ovary is hidden but once the follies grow it's not a problem and it looks like I may have PCOS so something else to put on my infertility CV.  But the Dr said this wasn't for me to worry about, the dose of drug would be low and I would have an extra scan and blood test on Monday, lucky me.  Also the nurse we saw after was lovely.

Sue and Ronnie I'm sorry to see thing's didn't go as plan for you both today, just what you need more waiting.  I hope you both get the results you need tomorrow.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  

I hope everyone else is keeping well and congratulations to Ic1502(sorry don't know your real name) it's good to see that it works and it's all worth while.  

On a selfish note it's my birthday tomorrow, so I just missed out on a bday scan, thank god.  I forgot the joys of IVF until I was on that couch today!!

Thinking of you for tomorrow.

Speak soon
Love
Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cally

Congrats for making it to jabbing. How did it go? Did it hurt?? What mg of drugs (is it menopur?) are you taking?

Happy Birthday for tomorrow. Do you have any plans? Hope you're being spoilt rotten!!  

Heather - sorry to hear that you're so stressed at work. Acu is great, isn't it? After my sessions I'm always wide-awake & raring to go. Wish I was seeing mine this week..unfortunately it's DH's turn..I really could do with a boost!

Take care all

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

I've just had a call from Bart's. I can start stimming from today - yippee!!!!  Do I have to inject at a specific time or do I have a 'window' of when I can do it?

My next appointment is next Wednesday at 11:20.

Sue - Hope you get good news very soon.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Well done Ronnie - see now you've overtaken me! - so pleased for you.

Previously I used to have a 2 hr window, but as this time is a different drug I asked the nurse and she didn't know what I meant by a "window", DH stepped in explaining is it time specific.  She said it was exact time and no other.  Can't see why it should be so, but I guess they are the "gods" so take it as gospel and go for as near as I guess.

Just rec'd call - I can start too.  Next appt is Wed 11.50.

Man just arrived to clean sofas, so I will call back in a bit for personals.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

Brilliant news!!!! 

Speak later

Ronnie


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls - I'm back again!!

I'm so sorry its been a long time again, but I was thinking about you all the other day & thinking to myself "I must get on line & see how they are all doing"? & so far it all seems to be going great I think  
I have read through a few posts but the new homes just seem to grow & grow & grow & grow   I can't keep up with you all  

Ronnie, Kyla hows things going with you honey's ? its been a while?
I need you to help me catch up with everyone and what they are in the middle of please?

I look forward to hearing from someone   xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

Welcome back!!! It's great to hear from you again.  How's it going? 

I'll try my best to fill you in but if I've forgotten anyone, sorry!!

Sue - Stimming from today - next appointment 12/10

Ronnie - Stimming from today - next appointment 12/10

Cally - Stimming from last night

Kyla - Waiting for schedule from Bart's to start - also moving house 14/10

Paula - D/R wef 6/10

Heather - Follow up appointment next week

Fran & Leanne - BFP 

If I've got any of the above wrong, please let me know!

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I've been so busy at work lately.  

Ronnie - I actually start d/r tomorrow as I'm starting on day 23.

Well not really much to report from me, just been busy working but will try and catch up with you all very very soon.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone

Leanne - it was great to hear from you, glad to hear all is well - hadn't quite thought throught the fact that the roller coaster doesn't really stop, hope it gets less bumpy though.  Good luck with your 12 wks scan.  Do let us know.

I had   when you said that Ronnie and I were sniffing different bottles.  Especially as we went onto talk about choccie sponge.    - Ronnie what is everyone saying about us, just because we have been sent here to make their day and cheer up the tx.

Paula - good luck with the sniff tomorrow, remember to make the most of the time to get ready mentally or whatever else you want to do.  For me it was spring cleaning house and trying to perfect garden.

Nicky - great to hear from you - you will find it a prob to catch up with us - most of it is waffle (well mine)
Looks like Ronnie done a great job filling you in - can't think of anyone she missed - sorry.  I see you are hoping to resume in Oct?  Fingers crossed with that.

Cal - congrats on the stabbing.  What are you taking?  When is your next scan?    - hope you can enjoy yourself.

Ronnie - what dosage are you on?  I am on 300 - which means 4 powders.

Heather - I hope you are finding ways of chilling out, and not letting work get too much for you.  Remember stress is a big no and you need to destress as much as poss.  Not easy I know when work does call.  Take it easy - really glad you can see a difference with the acu though.  I feel really good when I am there too.  His evening appts are at his home, I feel so chilled I thought it was his home environment in that I was tempted to move in and stay.  It would be very handy when my head is constant.

What I can gather from the Nurse's phone call, it seems it is my head that saved the day and they decided to let me move on to hopefully break me from this pattern that is daily developing.  Fingers crossed that was the best decision.

The Doc that had the heart prob was a shortish guy say 5' 6" (ish), and I thought he was oriental (?Japanese) DH wondered Asian.  He was certainly younger than my DH so I would say early 30's.

Not sure where the sun is today.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

I'm on 300 as well. Nurse told me to jab either at 8/9pm but I'll be in the middle of singing tonight so wonder if it'll make any difference if I do it at 7pm instead? Do you trust your dh to jab you? Mine wants to do it for me but only because there's an auto-injector involved & he likes gadgets!!

I haven't seen that doc before. Hope he recovers.  I've seen the polish sounding one, I'd say he's in his 50's/60's. Yesterday's lady was the best.

How is your head today? Hope it does stop hurting when you start stimming. 

Would your acu's wife mind you moving in with them?

Paula - Good luck for tomorrow. Did you say you're on synarel?

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

Nurse told me to jab at 10.  I honestly can't see what difference it really makes as long as you choose a time and stick to it.  As I said earlier I had same sort of drug before just a different brand and I had a 2 hr window.  I don't see how the nurses can make a decision on what's best for you at all without understanding the ins and outs of your lifestyle.  

DH dilemma - haven't had that prob, my DH has expressed no desire or seemed interested in doing the jabbing at all.  Usually disappears when time comes.  He likes gadgets too, but I think this one is a bit too basic and simple.  Only one button!

I'm not using injector this time - I gave up on it after a couple of txs.  Just been working poss dates out on calendar and if it goes to plan EC and ET will be exact days as last year, which is also odd because I had a cyst on R ovary that time too.

Head is reasonable today - friend came round for chat and catch up on yesterday, which does seem to distract me from it and we have a laugh.

Don't know about acu's wife - she would be useful to me as well as she is a osteopath.

Enjoy your sing song tonight and hope stabbing goes well.  Best advice is to take 5 mins to be by yourself, chill, lay everything out so you can see what your've got and take it step by step.  Also check that there is powder in all the bottles before you insert the liquid - has been known to be missing.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Thanks for the advice. I'm a bit fazed by all this, probably cos it's new. In a couple of days' time, I'd be thinking 'What's the fuss?'. But for now it's eek eek & eek!  

Think I'll jab around 10pm (give or take 10 minutes!). Why did you give up on the injector?

Try not to look into the dates too much, it's probably a coincidence! Glad you had a good afternoon. I slept which was much needed. 

A new gadget is worth investigating according to DH..sounds like a cat, doesn't he

Hmm..an acu, osteopath & sue..you can make a film about this!!!

What's for dinner tonight?

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

Yeh it's inevitable you will be fazed by it all at the mo, I know I was, and I am a bit again now partly cos it's a different drug - but in a couple of days you will be whipping them up, in and out in time at all.

I gave up on the injector because I seemed to bruise more with it (nurse confirmed that happens), I also became scared to push button cos I knew what was going to happen and it seemed to hurt more.  Then I had a cyst drained and a polyp cut away no sedation or painkillers I thought if I can handle that I can see a needle being stuck in myself - so I went for it and surprisingly once you make that first prick it doesn't seem to hurt or bruise as much as the injector.  The only thing is make sure you stick the needle quite a way in.

Eventually I moved over to trying tum and I couldn't see how I could use the injector there - you should consider trying it also - it is even less painful than the leg.

Lets inject tog at 10 ish.

I am not worried about dates too much, just can't believe it is falling in back to the same timings.

I am sure DH will soon get bored of the gadget - but then again that's just like a cat too!

Dinner mmm - I guess you want it soon if you are singing - don't know there is mince in fridge?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

I will let you know whether I bruise with the injector. I think you're very brave sticking the needle in yourself. Do you stab or need to put it in slowly?

10ish it is..will be back home about 10:15 & it'll take another 15 minutes to pysche myself up & put everything in the syringe!

I was so starving that I made chicken tonight (spanish chicken). There's a portion left over if you like..

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I put it in slowly - other advantage is you can take your time, stop mid way rather than the injector which is straight in.

Don't pysche up for it - you will never do it, just jump straight in.

Not spanish chicken again ! - we had that the other night too.

I'm making chilli - catch you later.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I think they say 10 as a guideline, sounds like crossed wires. I thought they meant it had to be the same time everynight so pick one time and stick to it. With my last one I did my shots in the morning but got told off for that as I might be told to reduce my dose after a scan.   to them! 
I never use the injector either - too much hassle, plus I kinda like seeing it go in. Am I weird? LOL

Ronnie - Great update by the way! Looks like we are all cycling together again! My schedule came through today and  my Baseline is 25th Oct - with estimated e/c the w/b 7th Nov! They havent said what my GOnal-F dose will be though.
You and Sue are there on Wed at the same time (more or less) I wonder if you will meet?

Nicky - Great to see you back honey. When is your cycle starting?

Leanne - Sorry you had some spotting but Im glad you seem to be okay now.

Cally - Happy Birthday (belated). Glad you got the first shot over with well. 

Paula - Downregging tomorrow - you're three weeks right? I wonder how close our cycles will be. When is your Baseline set for?

Bit more packing. Slowly getting there. It's weird to think in 9 day's time though, this won't be our home anymore...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Have you done it yet Well, I've done the deed!! Now I've got a lump to show for it which is covered with arnica cream! I couldn't work the auto-injector properly to start with but once it was in I felt the sting & that was that!! I may try the needle on its own when I'm feeling a bit braver! 

Hi Kyla - It's really nice that we're more or less cycling around the same time. Have you got much more to pack?  Do you feel sad to be leaving your home or pleased to be moving?  What's the new house like? Is it at Eastbourne?

Hi Cal - Hope you had a good birthday. How's the jabbing going?

Paula - Good luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.

Good night

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

Ronnie - I wanted to stay up and post a msg and see if you posted to see how you got on.  But DH was tired and getting tetchy and sometimes my blasted computer is a step too far, so sorry I felt I had to leave you.  Glad it went well.  Sometimes you do get a lump and sometimes you don't.  I used to try and pin it down to particular parts of my leg, but couldn't.

Done my too, all came rushing back on how to do it.  I had mentioned to DH that your DH wanted to have an input, must have touched something, because he was hovering over me and doublechecking everything  , used to want him to be interested but now he is I am not sure.

Kyla's right we may well meet up next week.  Hmmmm so you are a midget, poss a weeble with a fat tongue and I am a giant, lanky with a thin tongue - would we stand out?

Paula - how's the sniffing, what's times have you chosen?

Cal - how are you doing?

Kyla - of course we understand if you are not around much for the next few weeks (you are bound to be offline), just hope everything goes well with the house and you get the keys earlier rather than later.  Just remember don't suffer alone and we are here if you need us.

Thinking about it - I did quite like seeing it go in too - another werido?

Take care

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi girlies,

Kyla – my scan is booked for 25 Oct. 

Well started today, I’m on syranel (think I’ve spelt it wrong) it’s a bit different to the suprecur I was on before as this one seems to hurt my nose more, and the feeling takes ages to go away, how do you all find it?  I’m just dreading those hot flushes.

I’ve been doing a bit of research and don’t know if this will make any of you’s happy but if you’re cutting out caffeine you can still eat white chocolate as it contains none, yippee, being a white choccie fan myself.

Anyways I think I’m gonna have to start posting on here in the evening, do any of you’s ever go in the chat room, if so I might come and join you.

Better go.

Love
Paula
Xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Cal, Ronnie and Sue - great news that you're all injecting, sounds like you're doing a great job.  Can't imagine what it must be like with the injections you have, as mine was Gonal-F think I got off lightly, am hoping it will be same again next time, but you are inspiring me!!

Kyla - Good that your schedule's come through, time's probably going to go even quicker for u, what with the move as well, but hope its not all too tiring and you get time to relax.  

Hello Nicky, hope you're well.  Thanks for updating, Ronnie. 

Paula - Hope sniffing is going OK, looks like you're on same time as Kyla - great that everyone has got buddies on this thread, makes it so much better.  I don't tend to go to chat room, am no good at keeping up with chats, as type too slowly and in longhand!!

U all take care, thinking of u lots and happy sniffing/stimming   

Thanks for messages, am starting to chill out a bit more after a few rough days and sleepless nights, but going to relax this weekend and take time out with dh.

See u soon,

Heatherxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Glad yours went OK as well.  I'm still trying to pysche myself up to do it without the injector.  I think I used the wrong setting & it went in too deeply & left a mark on my thigh!! What setting are you supposed to have it on? Next week I will look out for 2 giants (I know your dh is tall as well!). I will def be the midget in the room with dark hair.  Would you like me to wear a carnation as well just to make sure?? LOL about your dh wanting to help..mine was trying to distract me last night & he was really annoying me cos I just wanted to not think about it as I was filling up the syringe. Maybe it's better just to be alone!

Hi Paula - How's it going? I know what you mean about the stinging - it was horrible to start with as it made my eyes water & stinging down my nose sometimes for as long as 20 minutes but I think it does subside. I also tried supracur & it made me tired but didn't do anything for my lining.  Are we meant to cut out caffeine then

Hi Heather - Hope you're not too stressed out.  Can dh give you a relaxing massage?

Cal - How is it going? What time is your appointment next week?

Went to acu tonight. He's starting to make my blood flow better, especially to & from my uterus. Hopefully it'll do the job.  He asked how many follicles they need so I said a minimum of 3 of 18mm but as a rule the 'average' (from what I've read on this website anyway) seem to be between 15-20..is that correct??

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Barts average is 9-12 I think.

Paula - What time? Mine is the same day! - 10.20! I'll be injecting as I had an allergic reaction last time to sniffing.   I got a rash on my face and neck.

Heather - So far it's been okay. We've been on the market for ages so we had lots of time to de-clutter before now.

Sue - Yep, definately another weirdo!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

Thanks for correcting me. At least I won't be having any unrealistic expectation.

OK! Think I'll be brave & do it without the injector...

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I've done it without the injector...and it was fine  

When I was pushing the needle in, I couldn't feel anything at all..it was as if I was doing it to someone else!! Only when I was pushing the drugs in that it started stinging a bit. I then pushed it in really slowly & it was alright after that! Phew! DH had to leave the room cos he couldn't bear to watch!!!

Hope yours went without a hitch, Sue.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone

I had a busy day yesterday and then was out all evening (down the pub), got back at 10, injected and went to bed - had enough 

Paula - I did go in the chat room once, but it seemed a bit repetitive and boring - it was all "hello - hello", "hi everybody - hi", "how are you - I'm fine, how are you" stuff.  I think I should have invited Roniie and taken some cake (or those other sniffing bottles, you reckon we use) - that would have got them going.

Yes, I had probs with it stinging my nose too, found it made a difference depending how far up you put it.

Caffeine - I don't think it is a big no, just the general pg advice to keep to a minimum.  Gen advice seems to be 3-4 coffees or 5-6 teas a day.  But do you have time for all that with the water, milk etc?

At this stage I don't think it is a great concern for us if you think what all the nat pg girls are doing.  Although if you are drinking too much and may have withdrawal symptoms then best to start cutting down now while to can take paracetamol to control the heads.

Ronnie - my previous experience at Weds scan they would like to see the follies showing signs of 12-16 mm.  There should be a few smaller ones that are slow developing at 8-10mm.  Then when we go Fri, the scan should show them at 18-20mm - it's best they don't get above 23mm.  As for numbers as many as poss.  They may only be able to see and count say 5, but then they find some hidden when they do the EC.

Congrats on giving up on the injector pen.  Couldn't say what was wrong with it, because I think it is different from the one I used.  Now all you have to do is too like watching it go in and then you can move to the weirdo club as well   - it has some sort of satisfaction.

Have you tried your tum?

Fortunately my DH has lost interest now - I obviously passed the "I trust you on your own test" and he left me to it last night.  It does feel so much better, less pressure with them not around.

Kyla - good luck with the sniffing, I suspect time is going to rush past for you as you are so occupied with packing and the move etc.  Which side of Eastbourne are you going to?

Cal - hope you are ok?

Heather - it's great to hear from you, enjoy a rest this w/e and Tues is not far away.  Let's hope they have some pos. news.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

so sorry i have not been in for a while but i have been catching up on your posts.

Kyla so sorry the fet didn't work but it sounds like you are back on track and I will keep everthing crossed for you this time    also big congrats on exchanging on the house, when do you actually move?

Ronnie hope you are well it sounds like you are all sniffing or injecting at the same time. 

sue good to here you are getting started aswell

leanne it was good to see your post recently and i am glad all is going well

heather sorry to hear you've had some bad nights treat yourself this weekend I always go for a foot massage when i feel poo I find it really helps but hey i love having my feet played with. I know most prefere a back massage!!!

Paula glad to see you are going again on tx good luck too

sorry if i missed anyone

I am fine and beginning to get big and am now noticebly pregnant 
hope you don't mind me sticking my head in just wanted to wish you all luck 

take care

Frances


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Kyla – My app is at 10am so we’ll probably be there the same time, how are they on scan apps, pretty on time?

Sue – I’ve not really got a problem with caffeine as I’ve stopped drinking tea/coffee/coke for over a year now, my only downfall is chocolate but then I prefer white anyways so my body should be pretty caffeine free.  My friend who fell pg after only doing the business twice that month, drinks diet coke non stop!!!!  I went in the chat room last night but I agree with you, its pretty boring and its all hi’s and hello’, maybe we should all arrange a time when we can pop in there for half hour!!!!  Do you mean if you put the thing further up your nose it hurts less or more?

Ronnie – well done with doing the injection yourself, I’ve never used the pen, just don’t fancy not actually knowing when its gonna prick me.  I don’t find the injections too bad in the leg but I always seem to bleed a lot in the belly, although I have got to do clexane in my tum, I remember from last time I ended up with loads of bruises.

Well pretty busy again today so might not get back on here, have a lovely weekend and will try and catch up at some point over then.  Got a wedding to go to tomorrow, not really looking forward to it as I won’t be drinking.

Speak soon.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

Hi - it's good to hear from you and we don't mind you sticking your head or bump in -   I thought maybe you had left us and moved on with your new life.

Glad to hear all is well with you and bub.  15 wks seems amazing is it that long ago that we were waiting for our 1st appt date - do you have a due date?

You and DH must feel really chuffed and lucky, but on the other hand oh you don't know what you are missing  

Take care and I hope DH is looking after you.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls,  

Not been on much again it's been a busy week and it's flown but I'm now off work until next Thursday so I'll be about more.  

Sue and Ronnie I'm pleased to see that you're started your injections as well, how's it going.  The treatment feels like it's really started now and before we now we'll be on the 2ww(if everything goes well).
I'm on gonal F and so far no problems it's only a small dose 110 due to possible pcos, I've got a scan and bloods on Monday at 9.50, was hoping the next scan would be Wednesday but no such luck.  Are you gonal f as well?  

Paula how's the sniffing going?  Tastes lovely doesn't it!

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

  to us all

speak soon
Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Cally

Glad to hear you are ok.  Injections are going well - Ronnie and I are both on menopur strongest dose of 300.  I know what you mean about really getting started now, sniffing was ok and it was good to be doing something but couldn't really see the positive ending.  Unlike now.

I wondered if we might see you there on Weds - so good luck for Mon.  I expect they are closely monitoring you because of the pcos.  You may find depending on bloods and scan that they up the dose and call you back in on Weds.

So you have the pens and can't join this new weirdo club that Kyla created.

My sides feel achy particularly in the afternoons - but I recall from last year at this stage it is just the cysts being active so trying to make the most of being able to do as much as poss, before it gets too bad with follies as well.

Enjoy your wk off and have a great w/e

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks for the hi Sue

due date is 25th of March so should be an Aries, we hope to find out on the 4th of Nov whether it is a little boy or a little girl and yes I will stick bump in to let you know.

I also wanted to say I cannot just abandon you guys you were there for me when I needed it and I care greatly about what happens to you all and only wish all of your dreams come true really soon  

take care all

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran - ahhhh

March a lovely time for a baby, with spring in the air, lambs and daffs - here we go all soppy 


Paula - just read your msg - I found it easier not sticking it up nose too much, does dribble down so hard to sniff extra hard to get it back up (SORRY TMI), but I think Ronnie said she found it better sticking further up.

Enjoy the wedding - it won't be too bad, think of the fun you can have staying sober and watching everyone else roll about   - anyway who says you can't drink a glass or two at the mo.  I would get them in now before you have to give them up completely.

Maybe we can schedule a chat room time if you want - it's a shame we all live so far apart otherwise we could physically meet up to compare bruises and stuff.

Everyone enjoy your w/e - as ever I am busy with stuff planned and DH better get home soon cos there is so much to do.  My last active w/e.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello 

It's been lively today..I felt almost left out as I couldn't reply to anything due to being at work!!

Cal - Glad you're doing alright with the gonal. Good luck on Monday. Like Sue said, you'll prob get another appointment on Wednesday so we'll prob all meet up.

Paula - I found that if I stick it right up my nose, it doesn't hurt too much & I don't have to snort like a coke-head either!! Try & enjoy yourself at the wedding. Do you have to go to the loo & have a sniff in the evening as well?

Hi Fran - I will now start looking for a brunette with a bump walking around our way & if I spot you from the computer room, I'll wave!!!

Sue - When you jab yourself, do you do it slanted or straight down? I know Kyla mentioned that she did hers slanted & it didn't hurt (which was what I did last night & she was right!) but dh asked whether I got it right in my muscle & then I started having doubts!!

We're having a takeaway tonight..do you fancy one?

I think a timed chat room sounds great..but it's getting us all there at the same time which may prove a bit tricky!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I'll be injecting to down-reg. I cant remember if you were on here when I did my first IVF (Barts part 1 & 2 I think!) but I had an allergic reaction to sniffing and my face came up in a painful rash - my cheeks were like sunburnt skin in look and texture. I like the shots so no worries there, one more day to go!
We are moving to Polegate. We looked at E/B but in the end our perfect house was in Polegate, off the high-street. Im getting excited about the move now. Just been downstairs cleaning my oven (ick) and hob. Thought I would give it a go today so it's not so yukky on the day we move. Once the house is packed into the van I plan to give it a quick once-over and then leave a bottle of champers and the manuals for things in the kitchen. 
How far apart are we all? Me, Frances and Ronnie are Brighton (well for the next week for me!!) I think you are Tun Wells... Not too bad - we could meet up in the middle?

Ronnie - My DH cant cope either. I wanted him there to start with but it's easier to just do it on my own now I find.
Im sure you got it in your muscle. I know I did and I have a lot of fat to get through first! oooh, I want a take-away. Can we get chinese?

Frances - Wow, 16 weeks! I know, I think I say that everytime you post  Great to see you are doing so well though. You EDD is a week after my birthday (and my sisters b'day in fact). Lovely time of year 
We are moving on Friday 14th - a week today!  

Paula - My first IVF cycle all my scans were on time, for the FET they were all 30 mins late!   Im hoping to be pretty close on time as I have to get back to work for 1pm in the afternoon and I get the train. I'll change my icon to show my face in case you might recognise me. Im blonde, chubby and late 20's.
PS - I think as you are only down-regging you could risk a couple glasses of wine. 

Cally - Im on Gonal-F. I was on Menopur for my IUIs but each time produced less follies, so they opted for G-F for IVF. I prefer it as the pen is much easier than mixing, dont you? I was on 150iu of G-F last time. Hoping to be a little higher this time - like 225 - but wont know until my baseline.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello me again  

Bart's phoned late afternoon and the doctor has said I now don't need a scan on Monday, great I thought but she went on to say I still need a blood test, so I'm still heading to London on Monday.  I'm also having a scan on Wednesday but don't know what time yet.  What time are you there Sue and Ronnie?

Do you have to mix your own injections with menopause?  And is there a difference or is it just the different Doctors?  
It's a shame I can't join the weirdo club, it sounds like fun.    

Kyla see your starting on the down reg tomorrow hope it all goes well.  When do you have your baseline scan?  The pen is all I've used but it is very easy which is better.

Have a great weekend    

Love
Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Evening everyone

Kyla - why did I think you were going to E/b?  I know Polegate well, DH's cousin lives there - and we are not far away nr. H/field.  Hope you manage to achieve everything you want with cleaning, packing this w/e.
I know you couldn't forget but keep an eye on times for injecting - good luck.

Don't know why - didn't have you down as blonde - more brown.  

Ronnie -  Barts said straight in, but previously the Nuffield said at an angle was ok, so   to your DH.  worrying you like that.

A bit of a worry last night when we were out, someone told me that they heard in the morning leaves on the line caused the train to be 1 hr 30 mins late - we can't be having that can we.

Cally - that's excellent news and slightly worrying that they now think you don't needed scanning, shame you have to go for a 5 sec blood test though.  My scan Weds is 11.50.

 do we have to mix injections with menopause? - I hope not, one thing at a time.  But yes we do have to do a bit of chemistry and mix them.  I assumed it was down to our health factors, age, etc - but maybe it is different Docs preference.

Well I've injected, sniffed and DH has already gone to bed - so I guess I better find him.

Great w/e's
Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Evening all,

I reckon a group chat might be good, hopefully some of us will be able to get on there.

I'm not gonna drink at all at this wedding as each time I've had ICSI I've cut out the alcohol completely for at least 3 months before.  I'm driving too so that's gonna be my excuse.  I will be sniffing in the loos at 7pm as that's the time I've chosen, 7am and 7pm.

Kyla - I'll look out for you, I've got brown curly hair and also in my late 20's although I still only look 18    I would stick my picture on here but I wouldn't want anyone from work to recognise me, not that they'd go on there but you never know!  I haven't even told work I'm gonna be late yet but I'm only about 4 stops away on the underground.  All my other scans I'm hoping I can get done in my lunch hour.

Went pictures tonight and saw Deuce Bigalow, bits of it were really funny, not sure if I preferred the first one or not.

Anyways have a nice weekend girls.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sue - You thought Kyla was going to E/b cos I mentioned it earlier because that's where I thought she was going!! How far is H/Field from Brighton? 

Kyla - Good luck for d/r tomorrow. Hope the packing & stuff went smoothly.  BTW I thought the photo you posted is lovely & you don't look chubby!!! Notice you're the only one brave enough to do that 

Thanks both for the clarification re angle of the jab. Before I read your replies, just to appease dh, I jabbed straight in but it hurt soooooo much more compared to last night that I  afterwards..god what a wimp!  I will certainly be jabbing at an angle it from now on. As for watching the needle going in..it's a bit surreal because it doesn't hurt at all, it's almost like having an out of body experience!!

DH actually stayed in the room tonight although he point-blanked refused to watch me do it..one step at a time for him..at least he didn't keel over although he did look a bit hot & bothered when I was pysching myself up to push the needle in.

Cally - Yes we have the mix the powder in with the water, push mixture into the next vial so on & so forth. Sue & I both have 4 vials to make up & I think this part takes up the most time. Sometimes I see a dribble left over & I have to push the mixture in & draw it up again just in case I need that little bit...think I must be loopy!

Glad that you didn't need the scan but a bit of pain for you to go all the way up there just to have a blood test.  Where do you live again? My scan is at 11:20am on Wednesday. Sue is the giant & I'm the midget in the waiting room!

Unfortunately have to stay up to pick up M&FIL as they've gone out..jabbed leg is feeling a bit 'heavy' so will watch telly in bed & wait for the call.

Goodnight everyone

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

I see we almost had a chat room running here last night.  Sorry I missed the takeaway I was a bit caught up in gardening progs - but I can't have chinese cos of the MSG.

Ronnie - why did you think Kyla was in E/b?  H/field is an hour from Bn marina.  to Polegate 20 mins depending on how many flat cap drivers around.  

Strange how DH wanted to do the jab when there was a gadget involved but now you inject he's not interested.

We are off to Wisley (yes more gardens) today, to look at their fruit gardens - I am planning one, and also to look for iL's birth pressies.  Plus DH wants a long run in his car.

Have a good day all.

Speak later sometime

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

Kyla - think your photo is lovely, not chubby at all.  Ur obviously good at the technology side too as I've no idea how to upload photos at all.  Hope you have a good last week in ur house.

Good to hear everyone's news, you're all doing great and amazed at how u all seem to be getting on as normal with everyday life as well at the same time.  R any of u planning to have 2ww as rest?

Paula - Hope the wedding is good and u all have good weekends.

Great to hear how you're getting on Fran, look forward to future updates.

Am going to do some tidying today and go and see History of Violence later on and go for meal out.  Good idea re: massage, thanks, may get 1 organised as would help lots. 

Take care and see you later,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Afternoon ladies, typing this on the laptop as all the other computers have been packed and put in temporary storage. House looks odd. No shots today - downregging starts tomorrow so Ive left all that out but everything else is packed away.
Wont be around from now much really - this is an annoying PC to type on
Good luck Cally, Ronnie & Sue with your stimming scans if I dont speak to you before then. Hope to be back on-line around the 17th.

Love ya

Kyla
xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I was wondering if I could join you here...I only wish I had found this site earlier!!!

I have just had a cycle at Barts (august) unfortunately it didn't work  

We still have 6 little totsicles though-so who knows!!!

I have had a little look over some of your messages-hope you don't mind!!!

I've been finding things really tough recently-this is our 3rd failed IVF (but only most recent cycle has been at Barts!)

We are due to go for our post treatment appointment in a couple of weeks so holding out for something-not even sure what!!! I guess they're unlikely to have all the answers!!!

Anyway just wanted to say hello to you all

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy

Welcome to FF & this thread!!  Of course, you're welcome to join us! We're all at various stages of tx at the moment.

I'm sorry about your last tx not being successful. Hopefully at your next appointment at Bart's you'll discuss about FET. 

Take care & speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all & 

Wow wasn't it quiet here over the w/e - hope that is because everyone was well and just busy enjoying themselves or doing stuff.

Maddy welcome to the group, sorry to hear you are recovering from a   tx.  Hopefully Barts will have some answers and different ideas for the next one.  Good news that you have 6 frosties.  I haven't had the experience at Barts but I should imagine if you are expecting them to sound positive and do blood tests for say immune stuff it is unlikely.  Now you have found this site you will meet a lot of friends and find out loads of info to help you.

Sorry you have had to read all our posts - poor you.  Basically Ronnie, Cal and myself are stimming with scans Weds.

Paula & Kyla are d/r.

Heather has follow up appt tomorrow.

Leanne is bfp with twins.

Oh and Fran pops in to tell us about her bub - but she was a miracle and didn't get to Barts.

Kyla -   with your move this week, fingers crossed all goes well and you get the keys early in the day.  Hope the injections are going ok, and no bad reactions.

Ronnie - how are you doing?  feeling any tenderness or anything yet?  Not long to Weds, this is the day when we find out how we are really doing and if we can proceed to the next.  It is all a bit like showjumping you can't move to the next stage until you have jumped each hurdle.

Cal - how are you doing too?  Hope the blood test was ok and you can still be there on Weds, what time?

Paula - hope the wedding went well and you enjoyed yourselves.  Did you find sniffing ok there?

Heather - good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you.  Bet they say well we'll try again but this time with a different or stronger drug.

Fran & Leanne - Hello - let us know when scans happen.

Sorry it's Monday it'll soon be over.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello all,  

Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend.  It's a lovely day here (Essex).  

Been to Bart's and back this morning, didn't have to wait that long so it was a 3 hour round trip and I then  decided to have some reflexology, feeling really relaxed now.  By the time I got back Bart's had phoned and bloods were fine.  So I just carry on with the same dose.  My scan is Wednesday at 12.50, so guess I won't be seeing anyone there, unless things are running really late!!  

Hello Maddy - Welcome to the board, I haven't been here long myself and everyone has been really friendly.  It's nice to have a place to come and chat, where everyone knows what your going through.  Hopefully you'll get some answers when you have your follow up.  Are you planning to have another go?  Tell me if I'm being nosey.  Just interested what made you choose Bart's for your last tx?  We had our 1st tx there as well and as far as the IVF went there were no problems.  It was just the result, still can't blame them for that.

Sue and Ronnie - how are the injections going?  Lots of nice bruises.  It'll be good to get the scan over with Weds because then things really feel like they are moving.  If everything goes well that is and with this game who knows.  Part of the fun I guess.  

Good Luck with the move Kyla.  Hope it all goes smoothly.

Paula hope you enjoyed the wedding.  Hows the sniffing, any side effects yet?  

Heather hope your follow up goes well.  Just being nosey, did everything go well with your last tx?  Was it just the final most important part that failed.  That's what happened to us. All went well then a big fat failed.

I've been nosey today, to much time on my hands.  I'm now going have a rest and grow some follicles ready for Wednesday.  

Take care all.

Love 
Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi All

Hope you've all had a good weekend.

Sue & Cal - injections going OK although my right thigh tends to hurt more than my right! No bruises although my thigh really aches the day after.  Do you have this problem? Cal, Do you do quick/slow jabs? Are you using injector? How about the bloating? I think I have but then my tum has always been big!

I've also been feeling quite sicky at times. I read that it's part of the fx so been drinking plenty of water to combat it. I guess it's prob to prevent OHSS as well. 

Cal, I'm really pleased that your blood came back fine. I bet that was a relieve as well.  I'm curious about Wednesday & dreading it at the same time..thinking about the what if's..(thinking back to b/l scans!)

Sue, did you manage to get any plants for your garden? How's the car??

Kyla - Hope the d/r is going OK & good luck with the house move. Hope it's as stress free as possible!

Steak tonight if anyone fancies it..must stock up on our  protein...!!

Speak later

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thank you so much for all your welcomes  

There are so many new names here...wow what alot of support I was desperate to check in and see any replies at work but I thought I should wait till I got home wouldn't want everyone knowing which website I'd been on!!!!

Sue thanks for all your updates xxx Are Bart's unlikely to be positive I just got my date today and I'm going up 2 weeks on Tuesday-I really could do with a boost I've found this last BFN really hard to take! I posted a message about the immune stuff on another board I've been looking into it because there are strong links between endo and immune issues-I've had some blood tests done locally but have been considering using Dr Beer in the States...maybe they won't be behind that though!!! To be honest I may do it anyway-don't want to leave any stone unturned and then wish in the future I'd had it looked into!!!

Ask any questions you want-I really don't mind   I'll answer as honestly as I can...

OK Cally here goes....

We have MF and endo-we started off at Holly House and had 2 cycles there-I thought it was a lovely hospital everyone was really friendly etc... We had 2 BFN first cycle we had 10 eggs-5 fertilized 3 survived the first night 2 the second-both were put back but were low grade.

Second cycle-exact same protocol-3 eggs retrieved only 1 embryo by day 2 top grade and excellent quality-but still BFN!!

Took a year off just needed some time to get things together and get our heads around things. My ob/gyn suggested we tried a different clinic went for Bart's because of its proximity to Liverpool St. I'll be honest and say I wasn't as impressed with physical surroundings-no trees or fish in a plush waiting room, no music during transfer etc...but we both felt they took a much more scientific approach to whole cycle-had bloods taken regularly for E2 levels, also completely changed protocol did a short protocol. Had 14 eggs retrieved 10 fertilized 2 excellent quality put back and we had 6 of a high enough grade to freeze! You're right though although it didn't result in a BFP the cycle was in so many ways a success. I have got a hormonal issue of bleeding and bleed most of my way through the cycle in fact i was only 6dp3dt when I started bleeding in the summer...so we are waiting to take some tests before we are even going to try again so may be a while-probably sometime in the New Year!

The only downside to Bart's was after the transfer I had to pretty much get straight up off the bed-at HH they advised you to lie down for 30 mins-and I'm sure they advise that at ARGC. We were told there were no beds available!!??!!

Wow-I didn't expect to write so much but just wanted to give you all an update.

Looking forward to hearing how its going especially those who are stimming

Love Maddy
xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Typed a long msg and then for some reason pressed the X button and closed the site 

Went to acu last night, felt really good - he says I am doing well and look very good, walking well etc. Did feel a bit heady last night and now, but think pos - he says it is stuff moving around. Sitting down and coffee is helping.

Also made decision to give up my daily head med last night, so prob a bit withdrawal from that. It'll be ok 

Maddy - I don't really know how pos. Barts will be if you ask about immune stuff I had done all mine before I went there (as had Paula), I don't know if anyone else has asked. Basically when my tx's failed (private at Nuffield Tun Wells), I asked the consult. and he said he was just as baffled and frustrated as I was, I made good eggs and embies (grade 1, 8 cells), although quantity wasn't great quality was everytime I just always failed before or after the 2ww test date. Apparently Endos girls can't hope for big folly numbers like you see other girls mention on other threads.

So I have taken some time out whilst waiting for my Barts date to do some digging and research. I found that research showed if a girl had NK cells she was likely to have Endos as well. Also (very sad thought) with Nk cells it is likely that she is pg every month but doesn't know it because AF arrives. Fortunately for us with ET we know we are pg.

Like you, I felt that I didn't want to miss out on trying everything poss - especially if you have found the info and knowledge - I say it's got to be worth a go.

Before I went to Barts I thought they might be quite open to new treatments and all this testing, with them being a top Ldn training hosp etc. I told Barts of my research and the results from my consult with Mr *******. Barts response was thanks for your honesty but this stuff is all myths, up in the air and the rich taking money from the vunerable. If you were told eating only 1/2 an orange was a cure you would do it etc. But they said if I wanted to have 2 treatments at the same time there was nothing they could do to stop me. I did ask them if they had an alternative reason for my failures because I was open minded to look at their suggestions and they just said it is down to each cycle being different and luck.

I have heard about Dr Beer - but I understand he is difficult to get hold of, although he sounds very dedicated and highly rec.

If you are interested look at these sites:
http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/times.html
http://www.sharedjourney.com/imm.html
http://www.my-fertility-magic.com/infertility/nk_cells_infertility.html
http://www.repro-med.net/tests/immtest.php

Ronnie & Cally - I have no brusies . Not sure about your heavy leg? Ronnie, have noticed a sicky feeling a times, not sure what that was. Sometimes I get like it during the month anyway, so thought it was me.

Cally - bet your glad the blood test was ok, sorry we won't see you on Weds. But I guess your appt was booked late. Make sure they don't forget you like they did Ronnie last week.

Tomorrow we will all have our answers. Because tomorrow is the day we know which way the rest of the month is going to go for us. Scary but exciting thought this time next week ..............

I have had tx before both with and without cysts and I know a lot of my discomfort at the mo is due to the cysts because I didn't have so much pain when without them. It is a bit early at the mo to be having too much though, later in the week.

Maddy - IVF in Italy advises that after ET you lay in bed for 24 hrs, have to stay in hosp. So that makes Holly House 30 mins look useless too. I was advised as long as I needed, but DH was bored or wanted to get back to work after 30 mins so we usually left then. Surprised that Barts were straight away.

Maddy - if your DH has probs get him into acu - Fran & her DH would rec. and maybe Ronnie & DH will too.

Heather - hope today went well for you and not too upsetting?

Hope you all have good days at work.

iL's have just announced they are coming over here end of month, so task for me now to work out accommodation and entertainment plans - big night out - where to eat etc. Great.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Another lovely day, so lovely infact I've cut the grass and hacked a couple of bushes back.  I mean hacked as well, I'm no gardener but DH is worse and someone has to do it.  
Sue am I right in thinking your a keen gardener?  If so what sort of plants do you recommend for the winter?  I'm thinking something colourful that doesn't need any help from human hands or any ideas for bulbs and when to plant.  Thanks for that.

Sue and Ronnie - Hope your both OK and looking forward to tomorrow.  I have the injector pen, which is a tiny needle so nice and quick to do.  No bruises, but I can feel where my ovary's are swellling if I move in a certain way and also when I use the loo.  Sorry tmi but they say it's good to share!!  I know I felt the same last time but can't remember if it was this early, so it maybe cysts. I'll find out tomorrow i guess.

Maddy - Hope you had a good day at work.  It's good to see that you got a good response with your last tx, the only problem is it makes it harder when it fails.  
It's worth asking when you have your follow up about tests but I think Sue maybe right, with Bart's their main concern is IVF and I'm just guessing here but as along as the drugs are getting the results then they probably won't see a problem.  That's the feeling I got anyway.  But I'm not complaining.  Bart's do there thing and St Mary's do their thing.  (St Mary's is where I had some tests done due to m/c's).
I also felt funny about having to get up straight away after et but I read last week from a link on one of these boards that research from the states (i think) has shown that when woman were given the choice of either getting up or resting for a hour after et there were no difference in the results.  It also said that because of the way the womb lays it makes more sense to get up.  I'll try to find it as it was interesting.  

Hope everyone else is keeping OK and the down regging is going well.

Speak soon

Love
Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Cally - Funny I've been thinking the same when did I start feeling the pains.  I've been lucky  and had tx with and without cysts.  I do remember the without tx wasn't as sore as the one with cysts.  So I am thinking at the mo, it is cyst activity - they seem to lead a little life of their own  .

As you say we will have all the answers tomorrow.  Please god let us all have something positive to see.

Gardening - how did you guess I was into it - have I waffled that much about it - sorry won't tell you about today then.    Your poor bushes - depending what they are they will survive the hack.  Depending on when they flower too you may have just hacked off all the buds - never mind, I did once too.

Bulbs - Daffs are excellent and not a lot of fuss needed, but you need to buy and plant right now.  A hole three times the depth of the size bulb.  Tulips are also good and can go in Nov, but it depends on your soil type as to their performance (they don't like heavy stuff).  Crocus' are fairly easy too but not a good idea if you have squirrels or mice, not a lot of digging is needed for them as they are small.

Plants - what sort do you want ?  Primulas & Pansies are good if you want some fairly continous colour, they will need a bit of deadheading from time to time to keep them flowering.  They are small so good for pots, edge of border and will flower until next summer, would need watering occasionally if in pots.

Big shrub plants are harder to find for colour - forsythia etc?

Whose cooking tonight?

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi - i forgot to say, I too have read a similar article (? where) that advised no resting was req. after ET - which made me surprised to read that Italy insist you stay in bed for 24 hrs.  I think the findings are inconclusive though whichever way.

It's prob. down to whether they like you or not.

Sue


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls.  I wonder if any of you could help me and if you would mind if I joined your thread?  I have just had my 4th IVF treatment at Holly House and today got a BFN no again.  I have never ever made it to test date and always start to bleed on or around D10.  I have endometriosis and have also had immunology problems identified by ARGC.  This time on my Holly House treatment I was taking so much prednisolone I was rattling plus aspirin and I got two lovely Grade 1 8 cell embryos and still it doesn't work.  

I have been a snivelling wreck since the weekend and am still not coping very well.  I have an NHS appointment at Barts on 31 October for my initial consultation but my DP is not very keen to attend.   He is fed up with seeing me go through the mill both physically (much easier to deal with) and emotionally and he is not convinced that they can do anything for me that Holly House can't (other than save us a few quid this time!).  I'm also really apprehensive too about attending.  

Do any of you have any strong views on Barts -either positive or negative.  One of my worries is the EC under sedation.  I am not very hospital brave and Holly House have always done it under general.  

Any help you can offer is gratefully received.............


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Daycj -   

I remember you posted with us awhile back, but chose not to stay at Barts cos you had a wedding to go.

I am so sorry that it again didn't work for you.  I too have a similar experience have Endos and get into 2 ww with excellent embies (am very proud of that when I read some girls), but I also fail around the 2 ww.

I am due to start taking amongst other drugs - prednisolone - which I have read is the cure all, so sorry it didn't work for you but I see you have something different so maybe that's why.  I would question did ARGC do every test poss.

I think you and DP need to really sit and talk through everything and decide if you are ready for the end of the month and if not when and if you will be.  You also need to talk about other options if your DP is fed up with seeing you go through it - what else would he like to do?  It is early days for you at the mo and everything for both of you is raw - but you will find as the days/weeks pass it gets easier and you may find yourself wanting to go again.

When you go to Barts they are unlikely to want you to start straight away because they insist on 3 months between tx's, so this may give you the break you need.  From personal experience I would say you are not ready and you need time out away from IF etc - a holiday together, or just some real get on with life couple time.

I would think about going to the appt. see what they have to say and what they suggest they want to do and take it from there.  You could then ask if you have the option to wait say 6 months and come back.  Because NHS I wonder if you can loose your chance?.

As for differences - I have been private at the Nuffield and I loved the place and my tx and could not fault them.  So far at Barts I don't feel so confident.  I can't really fault them on tx just lost papers, letters not posted, appt times, unfriendly staff etc.  Although Kyla on this thread will disagree with me and say she has never had a prob.

There is also the journey to factor in along with all that stress trains on time etc.  So I have to tell myself "it's free".  That's sound naughty I know and I expect the girls in Hants say would be angry with me.

Hope this helps a bit, the main thing is to talk to DH, friends/family (if they know) or on this site.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi again, 

Sue - The one thing I've learnt about these bushes is they do not die and they grow back ten fold, I found this out last time I hacked them and thought I'd killed them, don't have a clue what there called though.  Seeing you've recommend daffs and tulips which are 2 flowers I like I'll go for them.  A few years ago in our old house I planted daff bulbs and when they come up in the spring I'd planted them in a row and they looked so daft  .  Panies also sound good.  Thanks for that hopefully I get round to it this week.

Found the web site - www.ivf1.com/ivf-success-and-bedrest.  Might just give a little reassurance.

Hello to daycj,  Of course your welcome to join us.  I'm sorry about your result you must both feel gutted.  
I wish I could say something to make you feel better, it makes it harder when you've had good embryos.  You need to give yourself time to get over it.  
I think it's to early to decide about your appointment yet, if you cancel it now you may regret it, and even if you go you don't have to start straight away or at all.  As for Bart's I'm on our 2nd go (NHS) and I have no experience of other clinics but I've not had any problems and everything's gone smoothly.  As for the EC, I found sedation a bit like being so tired, that you keep going to sleep but know what's going on.  If that makes sense.

My cooking is like my gardening so I'll pass the cooking on to someone else.

Love 
Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cally - another plant is Violas (like Pansies only with smaller faces), they look really cute.

With your tulips are you on heavy soil because I would suggest you put them in pots, otherwise after next year they will have rotted in the heavy wet soil and they are not likely to come up again.  But in Esx I think you have little rainfall - not sure of soil though so you maybe ok.  I wouldn't spend a fortune on them until you are sure.

Got to think about dinner now - unless Ronnie is going to turn up soon and offer to cook  

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie as I promised dh I'd wash up before he does dinner (bit behind on house things!!)

Welcome Daycj and sending you   - a horrible time and I agree with wot the other girls have said, maybe some time out is a good thing.  Hope u can take it easy over the next month and not give yourself a hard time.

Maddymoo - welcome to you too.  I've found Barts great, need chasing on paperwork, but otherwise fine, everyone has different experiences dependant on who they meet and I go through Norfolk Fertility Clinic and find them really supportive.   

Sue, Ronnie and Callie - Thinking of u for tomorrow, hope u get the scans ok and things continue going well.    Will check to see how u do.  

Had follow up today and got good suprise, am going to start down regging in next cycle, which means scans end Nov / early Dec and egg collection week of 12 Dec - so could be great or really awful Christmas - but I don't care, just happy to be getting back on track with it.  Cal - Last cycle was all good except BFN and didn't get any frosties, so starting from scratch.  Taking different drugs next time, instead of Suprecur and Gonal-F, having Synarel and Menopur - uggh! not horrible vials - unfortunately all down to finances (got tx on NHS), but as it seems there's not much difference between success of the diff drugs, I don't mind too much.  They were really positive and said they thought last tx went well, so hopeful for next go.  So it was much better than I'd hoped for.  Got to go back for bloods on Day 1 and pick up drugs and will go from there.

Take care, have good eves and fingers crossed for stimmers tomorrow - ah DH cooking Tuna steak and couscous, anyone fancy some?

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - that is good news for you both, really pleased to hear that.  Nov doesn't sound too far away and at least they had some pos. news for you as well - it's worth trying things differently.

Don't worry about the horrible vials it is the synarel sniffing that's uggh.

Does DH mind cooking for everyone?  I got paprika pork with rice & beans as another option.

Sue


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39180.new#new


----------

